# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Ищу работу >  Ищу работу на лето или навсегда :)

## alexsound

Братья по разуму. Пока у нас на работе несезон, ищу работу по озвучке и звукозаписи, дабы не отвыкнуть :). Если кого-то интересует запись , сведение , мастеринг, монтаж, живой звук и прочее , связанное со звуком  - пишите в личку. А то обижусь и уеду в тур по стране , пока зовут. Говорю вполне серьезно.
alexsound@inbox.ru

----------

